# A Noble Farewell For An American Soldier



## car (Jul 9, 2008)

*I Was An Antiwar Protester; My Father Was A Veteran Loyal To The Military. I Think I Finally Understand Why.*


"....Soon after we got home from the funeral, my son called me into his room. Unbuttoning his shirt, he said, "Mom, remember when Grandpa gave me his dog tags? I kept them on a shelf with some of his medals but when you told me he'd died, I put them on." He paused, looking down at the metal tags hanging from his neck. "He wore them all over Europe with General Patton, so I thought I should wear them until the funeral was over. I think he would have liked that."


http://www.newsweek.com/id/78655


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 9, 2008)

That was an awesome article...thanks.  RIP, Soldier.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 9, 2008)

Great Story!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for that wonderful story C.  

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2008)

Sometimes all it takes is firsthand, personal experience to give someone a new perspective and change their opinion.


----------

